# feeding a fuzzy mouse?



## Arachnophilist (Oct 26, 2006)

is there a way to raise a fuzzy mouse?? can i feed it? or should it be euthanised cause I cant feed it.. I dont think the mom at the petstore will take it back.


----------



## Vanilla (Oct 26, 2006)

It has been done,but is hard and in many cases they don't survive.How old is the fuzzy?


----------



## Drachenjager (Oct 26, 2006)

depends on what you want to feed it to


----------



## Arachnophilist (Oct 26, 2006)

I dont know how old it is.. it is quite large bit its eyes are closed.. so I couldnt tell ya anymore than that.. Im sure the petstore wont take it back.


----------



## LD50 (Oct 26, 2006)

Drachenjager said:


> depends on what you want to feed it to


That's not what he is talking about.

Sorry I dont know how to raise them so I have nothing to add.:8o


----------



## Arachnophilist (Oct 27, 2006)

yeah my frog wasnt hungry for his scheduled fattening mouse meal.. so im stuck with a cute little mouse.. I could feed it to the subspinipes but it would scream and make a mess..


----------



## Mr.Scorpion (Oct 28, 2006)

I know little about raising mice but...Whatever you feed it, make sure its high in protein, but not ridiculously. That and keep it warm and snug.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Oct 28, 2006)

yeah its warm and snug... stupid cute mouse.. ahhh fallin inlove with the food.. well if i can keep it alive long enough im sure the petstore will take it back


----------



## Drachenjager (Oct 29, 2006)

depending on what you would feed it to, you may be able to freeze it and then when ready to feed thaw it and warm it up to about normal body temp. My water dragon would eat them like that but only if they were warm all teh way thru


----------



## Hedorah99 (Oct 29, 2006)

I have heard of people using kitten milk replacer. Its pretty high protein. YOu need an eye dropper or very small syringe to feed it. What would be best is to take it back to the pet store and see if the mom will take it back. If you get saddled with it, i am pretty sure it will needot be fed almost every hour or so, day and night, to stay alive.


----------

